# Will this jig do what i need it to?



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi fellas,

I am looking at buying a simple to use dovetail jig to make some drawers etc and i have found this one.

I have bought from the company in the past and had some great service but i would feel a little dumb calling them to ask if this jig will allow me to make blind dovetails, I think thats the right terminology, i dont want the joint to show through the front of the drawer, seeing it from the side is fine when the drawer is open but i dont want to see it when the drawer is closed.

Here is a link to the item, hopefully you can advise.

Dakota Dovetail System (DKD51) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk
Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't think this jig makes true 1/2 blind dovetails, you have to glue on a false front. I have a similar jig that makes great through dovetails.

Stots - Dovetail Template Master

You can check out the instruction manual on the web for more info.

good luck!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, the Dakota jig that you reference is for through dove tails only. The term for a "half hidden" joint is " half blind dovetail". In most cases when building a drawer the drawer front itself is an added piece that overlays the front of the drawer box, which would hide through dove tails from the front view. Jigs are available at reasonable cost that only do the half blind dovetail. Hope this clears it up for you. Woodnut65


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

If you are looking for a simple dovetail jig that can do it all, look into the Akeda Dovetail Jig, it is very straight forward to use, no assembly or adjustments needed. I believe in England they are called the Trend 400C.

Great machine, I have two of them, as well as Leigh and Omnijig, but the Akeda is my go to jig if I need to go straight away to making dovetails.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

romanf said:


> If you are looking for a simple dovetail jig that can do it all, look into the Akeda Dovetail Jig, it is very straight forward to use, no assembly or adjustments needed. I believe in England they are called the Trend 400C.
> 
> Great machine, I have two of them, as well as Leigh and Omnijig, but the Akeda is my go to jig if I need to go straight away to making dovetails.


Thanks for the tip but i can not find any reference to the trend 400C dovetail jig...........

Thanks
Colin


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

My mistake. It is the Trend DC400.....Amazing how a little thing like that can throw things off, eh? Take care.


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, were you able to get the info on the Trend DC400? If not, you can log on to akeda dot com since the DC400 is the same as the Akeda. You can get all the technical info that way. Also not sure if the Jig Store can ship to England. They are a Canadian company.


----------

